
Jobs with prolonged standing double the risk of heart disease - Ice_cream_suit
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29020132
======
Ice_cream_suit
Abstract: "While a growing body of research is examining the impacts of
prolonged occupational sitting on cardiovascular and other health risk
factors, relatively little work has examined the effects of occupational
standing.

The objectives of this paper were to examine the relationship between
occupations that require predominantly sitting and those that require
predominantly standing and incident heart disease. A prospective cohort study
combining responses to a population health survey with administrative health-
care records, linked at the individual level, was conducted in Ontario,
Canada. The sample included 7,320 employed labor-market participants (50%
male) working 15 hours a week or more and free of heart disease at baseline.
Incident heart disease was assessed using administrative records over an
approximately 12-year follow-up period (2003–2015). Models adjusted for a wide
range of potential confounding factors.

Occupations involving predominantly standing were associated with an
approximately 2-fold risk of heart disease compared with occupations involving
predominantly sitting. This association was robust to adjustment for other
health, sociodemographic, and work variables.

Cardiovascular risk associated with occupations that involve combinations of
sitting, standing, and walking differed for men and women, with these
occupations associated with lower cardiovascular risk estimates among men but
elevated risk estimates among women."

------
Ice_cream_suit
Full paper:
[https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/187/1/27/4081581](https://academic.oup.com/aje/article/187/1/27/4081581)

